# RO system recommendation



## woberkrom (Nov 19, 2010)

Anyone have a preferred product I could recommend (under kitchen sink cabinet product)?

We have pretty good tasting water here and the authorities tell me it is plenty safe, so we don't put in a lot of ro systems.

Thanks in advance,
Will


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

woberkrom said:


> Anyone have a preferred product I could recommend (under kitchen sink cabinet product)?
> 
> We have pretty good tasting water here and the authorities tell me it is plenty safe, so we don't put in a lot of ro systems.
> 
> ...


If u have pretty good tasting water, then what u need ro for? R0 water tastes like horse pee...


----------



## woberkrom (Nov 19, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> If u have pretty good tasting water, then what u need ro for? R0 water tastes like horse pee...


I'm not suggesting they get one. They are just looking for a suggestion and seem to think they need one.

--Will


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

woberkrom said:


> I'm not suggesting they get one. They are just looking for a suggestion and seem to think they need one.
> 
> --Will


Ok.. have them do this water tasting test... buy SPRING WATER bottle and the purified treated water (RO) bottle... see if they can taste the differance... another way, try them for coffee or tea.. people tends to dump more sugar in RO water to rid of the bitter taste of horse pee..


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Ok.. have them do this water tasting test... buy SPRING WATER bottle and the purified treated water (RO) bottle... see if they can taste the differance... another way, try them for coffee or tea.. people tends to dump more sugar in RO water to rid of the bitter taste of horse pee..


RJ how you know what horse piss taste like lol.:laughing:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

justme said:


> RJ how you know what horse piss taste like lol.:laughing:


 Mark my words... that's what others have told me when I asked about RO treatment.. simple spring ( not drinking) water vs purified (RO) water test will shows the differance


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

justme said:


> RJ how you know what horse piss taste like lol.:laughing:


I think it has more to do with the molecular change fluids undergo, while passing through a Moentrol.


----------



## woberkrom (Nov 19, 2010)

This thread has been humorous, but not particularly helpful so far.

:laughing:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

woberkrom said:


> This thread has been humorous, but not particularly helpful so far.
> 
> :laughing:


Aren't we a happy grouching bunch here??


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Any R.O. system you get is going to do the job it's supposed to do. I don't think you can go terribly wrong with whatever brand you choose.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

sierra2000 said:


> Any R.O. system you get is going to do the job it's supposed to do. I don't think you can go terribly wrong with whatever brand you choose.


Oh u can go wrong , esp on bad well water... you need more pre treatment units before getting to hoRse pOss treatment


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

We don't have well water here.


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

Ultima VII system from B&R industries is the unit we sell. Have not had any customers complain about horse urine taste to date. We have sold several from customer referral. You can order the unit with a coconut shell final filter if taste is an issue.


----------



## blindangel83 (Mar 7, 2012)

woberkrom said:


> Anyone have a preferred product I could recommend (under kitchen sink cabinet product)? We have pretty good tasting water here and the authorities tell me it is plenty safe, so we don't put in a lot of ro systems. Thanks in advance, Will


 Microline is what we sell and it works great


----------



## mdurepos (Nov 23, 2014)

I tend to go with stuff from Hydrologic Systems. That being said, if I were you I'd want to understand what they want to remove with the RO before proposing an RO.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Prodew and Culligan units with the pumps is what I have personally used and installed.


----------

